# Bike alarm install



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Thought some of you guys might find this different take on a bicycle alarm interesting. I have in the past done loop detectors that trigger when a wire is cut but this time came up with one that will alarm when someone even pulls on the bike lock cable or on whatever else I have hooked up to this. I took a DEI tilt switch, fabbed up some aluminum brackets, and ran a thin stainless steel cable into the truck bed with a loop on the end that can be connected to whatever. The cable pulls the tilt switch up and it pivots on the bolt that holds it onto the bracket and the rubber band provides a little help to gravity to restore it after it moves. I Connected the tilt switch to the alarm system second negative trigger. Also serves as a regular tilt switch for jacking/towing. For more pics visit: http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/audio-video/45921-bicycle-alarm-install-w-pics.html


Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## Justin220 (Jul 31, 2009)

Very good job!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks... I hope it doesn't ever get tested.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you can get a proximity alarm that would beep a few times when someone gets within 24 inches of the bike, then when someone touches a piece of metal on the bike it creates a static ground and sets the alarm off.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

lcurle said:


> you can get a proximity alarm that would beep a few times when someone gets within 24 inches of the bike, then when someone touches a piece of metal on the bike it creates a static ground and sets the alarm off.


HA, I love that idea. I'm going to have to do that some day...


----------

